
Signs You’re Working in a Feature Factory - ohjeez
https://hackernoon.com/12-signs-youre-working-in-a-feature-factory-44a5b938d6a2#.youlg4ec7
======
cityandtech
Great article, it pinpoints the issues that leads devs to complain about
"politics" and "bureaucracy" in a company. I think the lack of introspection
can really wear engineers down.

------
akamaozu
Would be interested to know what to do when you work in a feature factory and
want to turn the place around

